# Maple Tree Seedlings



## FreestateFescue (Aug 5, 2021)

What's going on?!

Random question but has anyone ever used Florel(ethephon) to suppress maple tree seedlings (helicopters). I get a ton every year and heard this was an option, but I cant find any reviews or experience from anyone.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

I've always thought mowing over them will kill them.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Are you trying to suppress the seeds or prevent the saplings from popping up? Man, they get everywhere...


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

https://ask2.extension.org/kb/faq.php?id=542637


----------



## FreestateFescue (Aug 5, 2021)

Grizzly Adam said:


> https://ask2.extension.org/kb/faq.php?id=542637


I was trying to suppress the amount of seedlings. I can mow over them of course, but between them getting in the mulch beds and gutters, the hoods of the cars, etc. Just was looking for a way to kind of curb the amount of them.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Check out that link, it goes into it a bit.


----------

